# MX-leader or Corsa 01



## litaiyuang (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a used red MX-leader and a blue/purple+yellow NOS Corsa 01 frame and can only afford to build up one. The frames are nearly identical in size (~55cm), so that's not an issue. I slightly prefer the red of the MX-leader, but paint scheme is not that much of a factor either. 

I'm ~165lbs, so I might not need the extra stiffness of the leader, but would like to hear some opinions. Both frames come with matching forks, but I also have a Colnago carbon fork that I could play around with. Trying to decide which one to keep and which one to sell, so any suggestions?


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*C01 vs MXL*

I've had both and am about the same weight as you are. The geos are the same and both are fantastic bikes. 

I've heard people say that the MXLs are harsh and too much bike for lighter or less powerful riders. However, I haven't found them to be harsh at all. In fact, I am continually amazed by how smooth and forgiving they can be.

If it was me, I would keep the MXL. It does everything that the C01 does (it's a bit heavier of course) and has the cult-classic thing going for it.

Regardless of which one you choose, you will have a great bike. Be sure to stick with the original steel fork! 

Best Regards,

Texbike


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Go for the MXL, and keep the 01 for a while, if you don't like the MXL, swap components, and sell it. 

Good luck


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the Corsa 01 is kewl*

and more rare than a regular corsa, but for me it's all about MX


----------

